# yooper deer



## yooper (Nov 23, 2008)

Shot this last wednesday. small 10 point rack but pretty good body size tasty too


----------



## RDT (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## deeker (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great, waiting for steaks......

Kevin


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 23, 2008)

Great buck there Yooper! Definately a big bodied deer.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice buck, His neck looks swollen too.


----------



## Stihl051master (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice buck! Do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## Sethro (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice buck !


----------



## yooper (Nov 24, 2008)

Stihl051master said:


> Nice buck! Do you know how much he weighs?



he was 214#


----------



## Stihl051master (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a big poppa!


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## tree md (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice buck! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Nov 28, 2008)

tree md said:


> Nice buck! Congrats!!!


Sure is a lot of people thinking i'm nice! Thanks guys. 



Buck And yes, is is a nice deer!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Dec 11, 2008)

A little late, but congrats on your nice buck. Typical UP buck from my experience: big body compared to rack size, but thats still a wall hanger to me.

Here is my best kill from this year, a 2.5 yo five point shot off M-81. He was limping, I ended up finding a slug with the wad still attached in his hind qtr


----------



## yooper (Dec 11, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> A little late, but congrats on your nice buck. Typical UP buck from my experience: big body compared to rack size, but thats still a wall hanger to me.
> 
> Here is my best kill from this year, a 2.5 yo five point shot off M-81. He was limping, I ended up finding a slug with the wad still attached in his hind qtr



AAAH, da perfect buck photo, ya got da toung hangen out....which forshur da balls are hangen in da tree somewhere off M-81 Ibetcha


----------

